# αφοσιωμένα συναισθήματα...



## pshleas (Oct 19, 2011)

Έλαβα στο γραφείο ένα βιογραφικό από έναν (προφανώς Γαλλοτραφή) υποψήφιο συνεργάτη, ο οποίος κλείνει την επιστολή του ως εξής:

(...) σας παρακαλώ, Κύριε Διευθυντά, να δεχθείτε την έκφραση των αφοσιωμένων μου συναισθημάτων.

Οπότε έφαγα τη... φλασιά της αρκούδας, καθώς αμέσως ξεπήδησε εμπρός μου η ανάμνηση του λυρικού καθηγητή γαλλικών μου, ο οποίος μάταια προσπαθούσε να μας μάθει το τετριμμένο:

Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les plus distingués!!!


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2011)

Κατά λέξη "μετάφραση" του sentiments dévoués. Τι 'χες Γιάννη, τι 'χα πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Και φυσικά φταίει μεταξύ άλλων το ότι στο σχολείο δε μάθαμε ποτέ να γράφουμε γράμματα, ενώ στο φροντιστήριο μάθαμε. Βεβαίως τα γράμματα έχουν καταργηθεί στις υπηρεσίες εδώ και χρόνια, οπότε...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2011)

Συγκλονίστηκα από την άφατη σοφία του ανωτέρω παλάβρειου ποστ. Κάθε συσχέτιση με τον Ηγεμόνα εκ Δυτικής Λιβύης είναι αισχρή συκοφαντία και τυγχάνει καταδικαστέα μετά βδελυγμίας. (Ή μόνο εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα; Μήπως τα μάτια μου δεν είναι έτοιμα να δεχτούν το άμετρο φως; )


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Palavra said:


>


 








Θέμη, να σε βοηθήσω να δεις το φως το αληθινό  






Διδ υοθ σεε τηε λιγητ?  :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Από τον Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς. Μου τον θύμισε ο γαλλισμός. :)


----------

